# EP's liquid CLOMID



## Ravager (Apr 24, 2011)

Stuff appears to be cloudy and clumpy. Assuming this is normal, is it recommended or even OKAY to shake the bottle to mix it up before getting the dropper in to be sure It's mixed properly?

Or is it overly sensitive to movement? (unstable) I doubt this because its oral., but want to make sure.


----------



## Himik (Apr 24, 2011)

It is recommend on the website to shake it before use.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Apr 24, 2011)

Its fine. What youre seeing is the clomiphene itself. Shake it well. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## Ravager (Apr 24, 2011)

Assumed so, just making sure. Thanks.


----------

